# Re-Use of rubber Tires



## sunexim (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Friends,


I have some old rubber tires and i want to reuse these tires.
Guy, Please you suggest me,
Which products are made from old rubber tires?


----------



## serg (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.google.ru/search?q=Which+products+are+made+from+old+rubber+tires%3F&newwindow=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=VvvTUYPhO6iQ4ATpu4H4Cw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=648


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jul 3, 2013)

sunexim said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> I have some old rubber tires and i want to reuse these tires.
> ...




Pile them up, set them on fire, and don't tell the the EPA!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Pile them up, set them on fire, and don't tell the the EPA!




This technique works well for old couches as well.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2013)

*I am assuming old BICYCLE tires ....*

I saw a guy lat week at the local swapmeet that made a belt for his falling jeans with a old bicycle tire .. he cut the center tread area & used that part of it with some "belt hardware"  .. it was actually really good idea I thought .. ride vintage ... Frank


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 3, 2013)

*hmmmm*

how 'bout a nice pair of suspenders?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2013)

Farm raised sustainable mosquito hatching centers. Farm to table 100% organic


----------



## sqrly (Jul 3, 2013)

Cut the bead of of them and they should work well for children whippings.  Leave the bead on and cut tire in to two pieces for an improvement of the hotwheels track.  

Note, just kidding.  Law said beating children is not allowed anymore.  But think of how many of our bikes have witnessed good old fashioned punishment of their first owners.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Farm raised sustainable mosquito hatching centers. Farm to table 100% organic




I'm very intrigued by this, but are you sure it is sustainable?  Are the mosquitos free range?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm very intrigued by this, but are you sure it is sustainable?  Are the mosquitos free range?




They are sustainable. As long as you keep old brown rain water in the tires AND they have to be free range for their food source. They sell them at whole foods, 120 dollars an ounce... Mix in with the Quinoa for added amino acids or someother hippy thang like that


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2013)

fatbar said:


> They are sustainable. As long as you keep old brown rain water in the tires AND they have to be free range for their food source. They sell them at whole foods, 120 dollars an ounce... Mix in with the Quinoa for added amino acids or someother hippy thang like that




Sorry, can't do Quinoa anymore. The earthy types have driven the demand so high that the people who grow it, and have lived off it for centuries, can no longer afford to buy it, and now they are switching to more mechanized farming techniques to meet the demand, which is decimating the delicate Andean soils and leading to desertification of the region. https://www.commondreams.org/view/2013/02/15-4  Maybe we should send some hippsters down there to teach them to raise mosquitos.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Sorry, can't do Quinoa anymore. The earthy types have driven the demand so high that the people who grow it, and have lived off it for centuries, can no longer afford to buy it, and now they are switching to more mechanized farming techniques to meet the demand, which is decimating the delicate Andean soils and leading to desertification of the region. https://www.commondreams.org/view/2013/02/15-4  Maybe we should send some Ameri-core people down there to teach them to raise mosquitos.




That is insane!... Goddamn hippies can destroy ways of life to? I used to buy quinoa years ago but one day went to sprouts and the price had jumped 6 bux!!.. No wonder poor people eat like poop... You have to be independently wealthy to eat good for you food nowadays...


----------



## partsguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Mosquitos? People raise those damn things? Shoot, I just smack the boogers and end of story.

As for tires, I yank the beads and dispose of them in the scrap bins for metal recycling. The rubber would normally be put in a recycle bin for the curb but since Waste Management is so bad and so cheap they won't replace my container, they get sacked up with the rest of my garbage. Along with other recyclable things.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm still wondering why this is in "custom bicycles"?????


----------

